

Will Robots Inherit the Earth? (1994) - edward
https://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/papers/sciam.inherit.html

======
binarycheese
Yes, if you mean vs humans.

Mars is the only planet known to be inhabited entirely by robots

~~~
soneca
Upvote because that is a neat line and I laughed! :)

Also comes with a solution for the AI threat. Ship all AI computers to Mars
and let then colonize it! Organic life seems useless to AI, it is a easier
path to grow on a dead planet, with no atmosphere to filter sun energy.

sama can relax now, we just solved the AI threat problem. :)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Any AI that can survive Martian conditions can survive interstellar travel.

"Will it be a nice god?"

[http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolu...](http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/01/artificial-intelligence-
revolution-1.html)

------
juliangregorian
Since the article was written, bowhead whales have been discovered to live 200
years, making them the longest-lived mammals.

------
interdrift
I really enjoyed the article and the look into the future. It is still yet to
be found if there's a spark of life in us or not.

------
varg
I found the article great in that it articulates thoughts I have had over the
years.

~~~
ionwake
It was a good read

------
lessthunk
it's a qn of when, not if.

